# 25070 collet cross-references?



## mike0010 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,
Am hoping someone here has run across this - I have an old Craftsman 315.25070 router for which I need a replacement collet. I know the original collets are not sold by Sears any longer, and also that they are the simple, small cone-shaped things with a single slit down one side. The thing is that the collet I do have is a bit more sophisticated in that is has a shoulder with a locking circlip that extends beyond the collet nut, and securely keeps the collet together with the nut - sort of like the Bosch collet nuts. I can post a picture later (I don't have one with me at the moment) if anyone is interested, but I am interested in finding out who made that collet, and whether I can get another one, or something similar!
Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Checked ereplacementparts.com. Craftsman Heavy Duty Router | 31525070 | eReplacementParts.com

Most parts are no longer available. May be time to replace with a Bosch or some other brand that's been around for awhile. Craftsman (Sears) is an unreliable company the buys relabeled machines.

The problem is who made what. Here's an excerpt from the Wiki listing for Craftsman. It provides some clues as to who else you might check. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craftsman_(tools)

_Many Craftsman portable power tools have been manufactured by Techtronic Industries who acquired the prior supplier - Diehl Motor Company (a one time division of Singer) and Ryobi. Sears hand power tools have also been produced by DeWalt under the "900" model prefix. Some, such as the corded and cordless drills, were indistinguishable, other than the color and decal labels. Many Craftsman bench and stationary power tools were manufactured by Emerson Electric Company under the "113" model prefix (previously under the "103" model prefix which was King-Seeley, but Emerson bought them out in the 1960s) and DeWalt.[4] Air compressors were manufactured by DeVilbiss Air Power (formerly part of Dewalt. DeVilbiss is now owned by MAT Holdings who made compressors for Sears under the "921" model prefix), and formerly by Campbell Hausfeld under the "106" model prefix._


----------



## mike0010 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Tom, 
Thanks for the information!!








This is an image of the thing - it was listed a long time back by ereplacement parts (bottom pic and I hope I am not in violation of any of the rules of this forum), but no longer. The groove near the business end is for a circlip/springclip to keep the cone with the collet. I ran an "Image" search as well using these pics, but with no hits! I know I am not imagining the thing because I have a physical specimen, so someone must have made it at some point!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We get a pretty constant flow of requests for help with Craftsman products. Unfortunately, the company changes manufacturers often and so the makers don't bother making extra parts. In the end, most wind up either finding something in a pawn shop or occasionally on ebay, but mostly they wind up buying new machines from the better tool makers. That collet is NOT how they are made anymore. Stanley seems to have bought up all these brand names, but I don't see any effort on their part to supply obsolete parts. 

Collets are very precise devices that rely on maximum contact with the bit's shank, which may be spinnint at 22,000rpm. The difference between loose and tight is a few thousandths of an inch. Compare this modern collet to the Craftsman:


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

mike0010 said:


> Hi Tom,
> Thanks for the information!!
> View attachment 403473
> 
> ...


If you still have the collet nut, you might want to try your luck with similar collets with circlips for Porter-cable routers.








Steel Replacement 1/4In 1/2InRouter Collet part for Porter Cable 42999 / 42950 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Steel Replacement 1/4In 1/2InRouter Collet part for Porter Cable 42999 / 42950 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





If you suceed, pls report back to help fellow Craftsman users.


----------



## mike0010 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Tom, Reuel,
Thank you both for the reply and advice. I do have a new DeWalt, which is excellent (soft start, variable speed, etc.), but I have a little table for the Craftsman, which works well for what I do. I also have the collet in the picture, as well as the other simpler cone type which only has the one slit on the side that allows the cone to compress and hold the bit, but I was hoping to add some flexibility to use smaller diameter shaft bits. I have a couple of Ryobi bits on order which I am hoping will work with the 25070. If not, I will try the Makita XTR01 cone, if I can find it at a reasonable price, and then onto the Porter Cable. The big difficulty with trying different collets is I am not sure of the thread specifications on the Craftsman shaft, but will be trying to get that information over this weekend.

Will post what my results are when I do. Again, thank you both for the helpful advice.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

mike0010 said:


> Hi Tom, Reuel,
> Thank you both for the reply and advice. I do have a new DeWalt, which is excellent (soft start, variable speed, etc.), but I have a little table for the Craftsman, which works well for what I do. I also have the collet in the picture, as well as the other simpler cone type which only has the one slit on the side that allows the cone to compress and hold the bit, but I was hoping to add some flexibility to use smaller diameter shaft bits. I have a couple of Ryobi bits on order which I am hoping will work with the 25070. If not, I will try the Makita XTR01 cone, if I can find it at a reasonable price, and then onto the Porter Cable. The big difficulty with trying different collets is I am not sure of the thread specifications on the Craftsman shaft, but will be trying to get that information over this weekend.
> 
> Will post what my results are when I do. Again, thank you both for the helpful advice.


Just for information.
I bought a 0700 Trimmer (a clone of Makita RT700CCX4) as an alternative router to the VFD spindle on my small CNC router.
In AU this trimmer came with only 1/4". 1/8" collets.

I bought a third party 3-piece set of 3/8", 8mm and 6mm collets since I wanted 8mm badly for a drag knife and cardboard compression ball and 6mm for all my endmills bits.

Turned out that I had to put the 8mm and 6mm bits on a drill and grind off (using diamond grind stone) the end from 10.5 mm to 10mm diameter to fit my router. 3/8" collet is just a cone so that already fits.
So now I have 1/8", 6mm 1/4". 8mm (about 5/16"), 3/8" collets for this trimmer.

(This trimmer has 65mm diameter and fits my ER11 VFD mounting block which also has 65mm diameter. And ER11 can support max. bit size of 7mm)


1/8" and 1/4" OEM collets







6mm, 8mm and 3/8" adapted third party collets


----------



## mike0010 (Jan 30, 2018)

Reuel,

Would any of the bits be the same diameter as the Dremel bits? I suspect the Dremel is 1/8, but not sure!(?)

Thanks


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

mike0010 said:


> Reuel,
> 
> Would any of the bits be the same diameter as the Dremel bits? I suspect the Dremel is 1/8, but not sure!(?)
> 
> Thanks


Dremel bits definely have 1/8" shanks.

My CNC endmill bits (that are for metal milling) were all bought with 6mm shank.

In Australia, most router bits sold have 1/4" or 1/2" shanks. Dremel bits has 1/8" shanks.
Bits with 3mm, 6mm, 8mm, 10mm or 12mm shanks are also available but are rare, more expensive and only sold in a few retaillers here.
(Aussies must have still refused to be completely metricated!)


----------

